# LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/25: Updated LF5 runtime)



## NetKidz (Aug 11, 2007)

===
8/25: Updated LF5 runtime
8/21: Updated Lux reading and LF3/4 runtime
8/12: Beamshots added.
===
(Please refer to LF2 for this beacon series flashlight)



Just got the new LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 in Beacon Series (LF2~5). 

The dimension summary:






The main difference to the previous LF2 (Cree/SSC P4):
1. LF3/LF4/LF5 will be only in SSC P4 U-bin
2. They use the new Deep Smooth Reflectors
3. The compensation in battery voltage reporting function changed to make the reporting near the open circuit voltage.
4. The *manual mode settings now could be memorized*. :thumbsup: (Also available in latest LF2)
5. The diffuser is direct insert, no need to un-screw the head cap.
6. Comes with blue, yellow and red color filter to use with the diffuser.

The length of LF3/LF4/LF5 seem longer than other similar flashlights. It's because of the two-stage twisty swicth (6mm) and the new deep SMO reflectors.

The battery type accepted:
LF3: CR123A, RCR123 (3.0v/3.7v), 16340
LF4: CR2, RCR2, 15260
LF5: Any AA type. Alkaline, NiMH, L91 lithium, 14500
If voltage below 2v, LED will be driven at 350mA. If above 2v, LED driven at 700mA.

Here're some photos. Sorry for the poor quality and color. :green: Still busy on works, will take more photos and beamshots in a few days.


=== Family Shot ===
(Left to Right: LF1 v2.0, LF2 Cree XR-E, LF2 SSC P4, LF3, LF4, LF5)





LF1 added with large head and diffuser










The lanyard holes were changed in LF3/4/5 (the same). Now they're two holes, two slot and two notch. It's more useful with split rings or clip.





With diffuer





With color filter (not clear because of bad DC setting...)





Another shot (Over exposed )





Wood box. The top one is old version LF2 without the label. Newer boxes all have the label.







=== LF2 Cree XR-E ===

















=== LF2 SSC P4 ===
















For more LF2 informations, please refer to my mini-review at: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/154068

=== LF3 SSC P4===
































=== LF4 SSC P4===
































=== LF5 SSC P4===

































==== 8/12 Beamshots added ====
The DC settings seems not good and the results are not good also. Too lazy to take again. May do if have more free time in the future. 

Each lights with two shots. The settings are 1/2s F8.0 for first one and 1/8s F8.0 for second. LF2/3/4/5 all use li-ion btteries and use factory P2 (50%). It's about 50cm to the wall.

JETBeam C-LE (NiMH, Medium):







Fenix P3D rebel 100 (2x RCR123 3.0v, Medium?):







LF1 (CR14505 3v, High):







LF2 Cree XR-E:







LF2 SSC P4:







LF3 SSC P4:







LF4 SSC P4:







LF5 SSC P4:









Longer range (3m?) indoor shots:
JETBeam C-LE (NiMH, High):




Fenix P3D rebel 100 (2x RCR123 3.0v, High?):




LF1 (CR14505 3v, High):




LF2 SSC P4 (10440, 100%):




LF3 SSC P4 (RCR123 3.7v, 100%):




LF5 SSC P4 (14500 3.7v, 100%):





LF4/5 should be the same, but I forgot to take LF2 Cree.


----------



## NetKidz (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview*

==== Lux reading around 1M ====








==== Runtime Data ====
All runtimes were done in my closet, the distance and the angel to the lightmeter sensor may be different for each run, please don't take the reading as absolute comparison.

When running with rechargeable batteries, like Li-ion and NiMH, the over-discharging protection of LFx is enabled and run till the protection shut the light down. When run with non-rechargeable batteries, like Alkaline and Primary Lithium, the over-discharging protection is disabled and stop the run manually.

Battery used as following:
LF3: SANYO CR123A primary lithium and AW protected RCR123 (750mAh)
LF4: Only with AW RCR2 (350mAh) since I only have one CR2 lithium.
LF5: Panasonic LR6TTS/6B Alkaline, SANYO Eneloop NiMH and AW protected 14500



*---- LF3 Runtime ----*

AW protected RCR123:





SANYO CR123A Primary Lithium: (Due to work, I stoped the run around 12:30 and resume the test after 12 hours when I'm back to home)




As you could see there's a sharp drop for each run. I think it's cause by the circuit. The circuit will drive the LED about 700mA when input is greater than 2v, and will become to 350mA when input is lower than 2v.

Since the P1 (15%) runs too long, here's the P2 (50%) and 100% for better representation:







*---- LF4 Runtime ----*

AW protected RCR2:




I think the current draw is too high for this small battery and cause the 100% output to run only about 15mins. 



*---- LF5 Runtime ----*
AW Protected 14500:






SANYO Eneloop NiMH:






Panasonic LR6TTS/6B Alkaline





The P1 (15%) runs also longer, here's the P2 (50%) and 100% for better representation:


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux NetKidz Preview*

NetKidz,
Thanks for the preview. With the change in reflectors, has the floody beam pattern of the LF2 SSC P4 changed much in the LF3/LF4/LF5?


----------



## fatts (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview*

Is a 2xAA extension tube available for LF5?


----------



## regulator (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview*

Wow - NICE. I can't decide between the LF3 and LF5. These look really nice. The LF5 AA version looks considerably smaller than the LF1 with AA - nice and compact. Finally a compact AA light with selectable brightness.

Any idea on price and avalability?


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview*

Liteflux may have hit a home run with these. Always did like their lights. Any pricing info?


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview*

Ooh, VERY cool! Can't wait to see prices, availability and more info!!

I was about to pull the trigger on an LF2; there have been changes made in the UI?

No  yet...!


----------



## TCW 60 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview*

Nice lights for me after getting my LF 2


----------



## gunga (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview*

Wow, thanks for the preview Julian, these new lights look great!

My LF2 is doing quite well, I didn't realize the new version would have the extra memory mode.

:sick2:

Any other changes to the LF2?

IN any case these lights seem like winners!


----------



## NetKidz (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

@shakeylegs,

Yes. LF3/4/5 have more throw but also with brighter spill. The hotspot and side spill aren't distinct for human eyes. Interesting beam pattern. 


@fatts,

The laser engraving is done after assembiled (The white dot must be aligned with the name). There's no easy way to align for extension tube. LiteFlux doesn't have plan to release 2AA tube for LF5.


@regulator,

Yes, LF5 for easy to get batteries and LF3 with compact size and tighter hotspot. (more throw?)

The retail price may be around US$48~52 but I'm not sure. The machine shop messed up lots tubes and they also disposed some flaw anodized tubes. Maybe available in September.


@MARNAV1,

Please look a little above. :nana:


@Phaserburn,

No. the UI is the same with LF2/3/4/5.


@gunga,

No other change to LF2. The embed flash in MCU of LF2 has only a few words left for progrmming. (4 words?) It's impossible to add new functions. 


Thanks. :wave:


----------



## jsr (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

I like the LF3, 4, and 5, but really wish they came with tail clickies instead, especially the LF5.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Very nice. I am quite interested; I love my LF2 SSC.
Now the big decision is LF3 or LF5. :thinking: I'm leaning toward 3 myself with the larger reflector. I'm happy to see smooth reflectors with the SSCs. 

The only thing LF is missing would be a pocket clip. Clickie would be nice, but with the current LF UI it would be quite an engineering feat to pull off. Twisties have a place in my pockets too.


----------



## Krahl (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

NetKidz,
will Liteflux offer a Cree or SSC drop in module for the LF1? 
It is still one of my favorite lights. I love the standard clicky and the 2 AA option.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*



Krahl said:


> NetKidz,
> will Liteflux offer a Cree or SSC drop in module for the LF1?
> It is still one of my favorite lights. I love the standard clicky and the 2 AA option.


 
+1


----------



## 83Venture (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Great. Now I have to decide between the LF5 and the LumaPower M3 for a nice AA general purpose light. :thinking:


----------



## datiLED (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

LF4


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Looking forward to the LF5. I'm curious as to how it will compare to my LF1 that I modded to SSC some time ago. Should be an interesting addition to my multi-stage AA shootout.


----------



## regulator (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

OK, I think I am most interested in the LF3 but now the LF4 seems interesting too! May have to buy LF3, LF4, and LF5!!

Anyways, I hope the circuits are efficient in these lights because they appear to be great lights. It would be nice to turn down power enough to still provide reasonably bright output while considerably extending runtime. 

I think some of the less expensive lights run full-out just to impress people with brightness but have poor runtimes due to both overdriving the LED and waisting power as heat in the circuit itself. Even when driven at lower outputs (when they have multiply output capability) they do not have impressive runtimes due to the inefficient circuit. I look forward to some brightness/runtime plots.


----------



## gunga (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

I'm really looking forward to these lights. While I'm unsure I like the twisty, it is a realtiveky short throw reverse twisty, so i think it will be much better in use than say, a Jetbeam C-LE. Comparing a Liteflux LF2 to a Jet-u, will illustrate this point.

The main issue I have with the LF2 (and it's bigger brothers), is that it's too slippery.

These bigger lights will benefit from my patented inner tube mod. After that, I exepect them to shine. 



In any case, these lights give the programmable levels one can usually only find on light above $100 (like my upcoming Novatac!).

That in itself should be amazing, but the overdischarge protection (a good idea on protected and unprotected Li-on), voltage monitor, and easy basic UI should make for a great utility and EDC light.

It is NOT tactical in any way (try to blind someone with a twisty!) but for those with less aggressive flashlight usage, this could be one of the best out there. It will certainly be the most flexible.

I like many of the lights out there, and own enough to enjoy them, but this could be very cool...


----------



## onthebeam (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Nice lights. How 'bout a spot for some tritium?

If I received my LF2 in just the past couple of weeks, does this mean i got the new version? Sure hope so!


----------



## cchurchi (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

I don't need one of these because I already have (3) LF1's, but that LF5 is just too tempting!!!! My brightest LF1 gets used everyday and is as bright as my wolf eyes sniper which has a high output cree lamp, (although not as efficient and I'm using a 14500 battery, and it gets pretty hot when left unattended). 

These lights are incredibly usefull when camping and using the diffusers. I hope the U.I. isn't too complex.

They are definately premium lights and I recommend them highly.


----------



## luigi (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Great preview I like my LF2 a lot and the new models look very nice.
Can you take a measuring with a luxometer to compare the different models on max brightness please? Anything would be fine as it is just for reference to compare the different models.

Many thanks,
Luigi


----------



## ydna (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Let me add one more photo to complete the LiteFlux family. (Sorry for poor quality, busy...)




To luigi, I think the output of LF2, LF3, LF4, LF5 should be the same. Because they have the same circuit and LED. They may just have difference on the throw due to different reflectors.


----------



## supes (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*



jsr said:


> I like the LF3, 4, and 5, but really wish they came with tail clickies instead, especially the LF5.



+1. Would be great to have the LF1 clicky on a L5 or L4 or others. 

I do like the unique marks near the head for twisting looks like it will be easier to twist it one handed with those 2 grippier markings.


----------



## regulator (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

I just ordered a LF-3 from the Liteflux website - they appear to now be available. Only the LF-3 and LF-4 were avaialble and not the LF-5. I am really looking forward to receiving this light.


----------



## onthebeam (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*



onthebeam said:


> If I received my LF2 in just the past couple of weeks, does this mean i got the new version? Sure hope so!



No reply. Guess I'll try another thread. . .


----------



## gunga (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Do you have your light yet? If so, just test it. Put the user adjustable mode to 100%. Turn it off, turn it back on, if the user adjustable mode is still at 100%, you should have the new version with UA mode memory.

I think that is the main difference...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

It would be nice to have the LF3-5, with their larger heat-dissipating surface areas and higher-capacity cells, put out significantly more light than the LF2. I don't think I could handle having a 16340 light with so much less output than a 10440 L0D-CE.

Oh, and lose the UAM in favor of a second Primary, giving four programmable outputs.

An 18650 version would be nice as well.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*



TigerhawkT3 said:


> An 18650 version would be nice as well.



+1 on that


----------



## ydna (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*



TigerhawkT3 said:


> It would be nice to have the LF3-5, with their larger heat-dissipating surface areas and higher-capacity cells, put out significantly more light than the LF2. I don't think I could handle having a 16340 light with so much less output than a 10440 L0D-CE.
> 
> Oh, and lose the UAM in favor of a second Primary, giving four programmable outputs.
> 
> An 18650 version would be nice as well.


+1 on an 18650 version

I think the output of LF3-5 is more than enough. They drive the LED in a safe way with steady output. I don't think you should switch on the high mode of L0D-CE for a long time.
The bigger size of LF3 with a larger and deeper reflector results in a tighter hotspot. Although it uses a smooth reflector, it provides a very evenly beam pattern.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*



PurpleDrazi said:


> +1 on that


 
An 18650 Battery tube for the LF3 would be even better IMO.


----------



## LED Cool (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

hello onthebeam,

your LF2 is not the new version. this improved UI for LF2 will be installed into the new production batch of LF2.

gunga, what you described is correct thanks.

khoo


----------



## gunga (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

HI Khoo, any news on when the new LF2 comes out?

Is the only change the extra memory mode?


----------



## LED Cool (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Hi gunga,

updated LF2 may be next month.

regards,
khoo


----------



## LED Cool (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

sorry guys,

no extention tube or different size bodies for these 3 models.

khoo


----------



## NetKidz (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/21: Updated Lux reading and LF3/4 runtime)*

@jsr


> I like the LF3, 4, and 5, but really wish they came with tail clickies instead, especially the LF5.


I think tail clickies isn't suitable for this UI? The two stage twisty is simple and good for this UI. Turn a little to switch on and turn further for next level.


@PhantomPhoton


> Now the big decision is LF3 or LF5. :thinking:


As my opinion: If you need more throw and smaller light, go with LF3. The refector is deeper. I like LF5 personally since the battery option are wider. AA batteries are easier to get than CR123A here in Taiwan. Besides the battery, LF5's size and tail kurnling will make me feel better to operate. :naughty:


@Krahl, Phaserburn


> will Liteflux offer a Cree or SSC drop in module for the LF1?


They planned to do it at the begining of this year. But the coated reflectors weren't meet their requirement and they dumped the whole batch and stop the project temporally.  

They find a new shop to do the coating (LF3/4/5) and this time they're satisfied with the results. But I don't know if they'll resume the project. Sorry.


@datiLED


> LF4


The LF4 is the result of the new thinking from LiteFlux. Most CR2 lights are small and flood. The LF4 is a little longer but function rich and more throw than ordinary CR2 lights. :thumbsup:



@selfbuilt


> Should be an interesting addition to my multi-stage AA shootout.


That's a great idea. :twothumbs



@regulator


> I think some of the less expensive lights run full-out just to impress people with brightness but have poor runtimes due to both overdriving the LED and waisting power as heat in the circuit itself. Even when driven at lower outputs (when they have multiply output capability) they do not have impressive runtimes due to the inefficient circuit. I look forward to some brightness/runtime plots.


LiteFlux is conservative about the driving level. As you could see, they only drive the LED to 700mA maximum. They're not used to blind your enemy or shine other light to death. They're great for EDC usage.



@gunga


> The main issue I have with the LF2 (and it's bigger brothers), is that it's too slippery.


Yes. :sick2: But I think LF5 is easier to operate than others LFx since the length is just fit for my hand and the kurnling tail also helps. 

Agreed that LFx are NOT for tactical use. It's a great EDC for daily use. 



@onthebeam


> Nice lights. How 'bout a spot for some tritium?
> 
> If I received my LF2 in just the past couple of weeks, does this mean i got the new version? Sure hope so!


I think the tube slot isn't deep and narrow to fit a tritium. I don't have any tritium at hand. How about the two long slot at the tail?

About the new LF2, I'm not sure since there's no visual indication from outside.



@cchurchi


> (although not as efficient and I'm using a 14500 battery, and it gets pretty hot when left unattended).


LF1 wasn't designed to use 14500 and will became to direct drive. LF2-5 have taken li-ion into consideration. If you need to use 14500, I think LF5 is better.

I think the operation is not that complex when you have hand on it. It's much simpler if you don't use the programming function. 



@luigi


> Can you take a measuring with a luxometer to compare the different models on max brightness please?


Reading updated at post #2. 



@ydna
Yes, I missed the first version of LF1. :mecry:



@regulator


> I just ordered a LF-3 from the Liteflux website - they appear to now be available. Only the LF-3 and LF-4 were avaialble and not the LF-5. I am really looking forward to receiving this light.


Yes, LF5 is in low stock for this batch. And will have more in September.



@TigerhawkT3,


> An 18650 version would be nice as well.


LiteFlux seems no plan on 18650 in beacon series. Beacon series will concentrate on easy to obtain batteries for "normal" user.  They may have another 18650 light but different UI and circuit in the near future.



@mmmflashlights,


> An 18650 Battery tube for the LF3 would be even better IMO.


Since the dia of LF3 is about 2cm, I don't think it'll have a nice look with fatty tube and small head.


----------



## regulator (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/21: Updated Lux reading and LF3/4 runtime)*

Thanks Netkids - fantastic work!

The LF-3 looks to be a nice performing light. It looks to be a fantastic EDC with the ability to turn down brightness for modestly long runtime while still putting out a nice amount of light. I really like the ability to select brightness levels to suit however long runtime one wants with a modest tradoff in preceived brightness. I can't wait to get mine.

Thanks again for all you work and time - it really helps people see how well a light is "designed" and not just how bright a light can be made without regard to runtime or features.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/21: Updated Lux reading and LF3/4 runtime)*



regulator said:


> Thanks Netkids - fantastic work!
> 
> Thanks again for all you work and time - it really helps people see how well a light is "designed" and not just how bright a light can be made without regard to runtime or features.


 
Here, here! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## NetKidz (Aug 25, 2007)

LF5 runtime updated in post #2.


----------



## aceo07 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice. They seem to be doing things right. I like the long runtimes on P1.


----------



## GregWormald (Aug 26, 2007)

Are the P1 and P2 levels programmable? I can't seem to find the instructions on the website.
Greg


----------



## NetKidz (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi GregWormald,

Yes. P1 and P2 are all programmable.  

The factory default of P1 is 15% and P2 is 50%. You could adjuest from 0.2% to 100%.

English manual is at: http://mountech.myweb.hinet.net/operation manual - english.pdf


----------



## regulator (Aug 26, 2007)

Great review and information. It appears as if the LF-3 is a little more efficient than the LF-5 or is it just that it has a more focused beam?

I wonder if the circuits are the same in the LF-3 and LF-5 or if the LF-5 is different to allow the duel output : 750mA max current on rechargable 3.6 volts and 350mA max current on 1.5 volts?


----------



## whc (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Thank you for this review very good reviev I must say. Made me order the LF3&5, simply could not just pick one since I like them both.

Am very exited to try out the UI, not a big fan of twisties, though Some thing I could live vith if the UI is right (don't like reverse clickys either, but is to live with if the UI is right).

Am though confused, is that p1 & p2 ore those the only levels, meaning is there like underlevels for each p? like high, medium, low.? Asking this because I like to have one low medoim and max level progrmed, and to switch between them easy?


----------



## regulator (Aug 26, 2007)

WHC - From what I have read you can set levels P1 and P2 to whatever level you want them to be at. When you change modes by twisting the head back and forth (similar to change modes on a Jetbeam) you can access the user programmable mode. The User programmable mode will remember what setting it was last set at.

I plan to set P1 to a very low low, P2 set to a medium level with about 4-5 hours runtime, and the User programmable mode to 100%. So the User progammable mode will need to be accessed by twisting the head back and forth a few time to get to and not a big deal since I do not plan on using 100% very often (all this pending my understandintg of how the Liteflux actually works - someone correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## Thujone (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

You can reprogram P1 & P2 to whatever level you prefer thru the programming function. You also can move to the adjustable mode via 2*SW now that also remembers where you had it set last and is easy to slide up or down on the fly. So more or less you have 2 primary programmable settings as well as a third easily adjustable setting.


----------



## whc (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: LiteFlux LF3/LF4/LF5 Preview (8/12 beamshots added)*

Ok, thanks both, sounds really good some thing like that I was hoping for (think the manual is a little confusing). Looking forward to trying it IRL .


----------



## Krahl (Aug 27, 2007)

Need some advice on batteries

I ordered a LF5 and want to run it on Lithium batteries.

Can someone please recommend me a high quality good fitting protected AA sized lithium battery with a good quality charger that doesn`t need a whole day to charge the batteries.


Thanks in advance
Krahl


----------



## whc (Aug 27, 2007)

Krahl said:


> Need some advice on batteries
> 
> I ordered a LF5 and want to run it on Lithium batteries.
> 
> ...


AW is your man, see here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2036351&postcount=3

Great quality batteries, and for charger go here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=1706971&postcount=1


----------



## Krahl (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks alot whc. Looking good.

About how long does it take for the charger to charge an empty AA lithium battery?


----------



## Thujone (Aug 27, 2007)

Krahl said:


> Need some advice on batteries
> 
> I ordered a LF5 and want to run it on Lithium batteries.
> 
> ...



I would recommend an unprotected cell. The light has built in protection that works well (you have to enable it). This will get you a cell with higher capacity allowing you to have both protection and better runtime. I went with the 14500 from lighthound without protection, has a bit over 700mah. Whereas my AW protected 14500 is just over 500mah.


----------



## Krahl (Aug 27, 2007)

You have a good point Thujone. I think I will follow your advice. Thanks.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 30, 2007)

I hate to sound like an idiot, but is this light as confusing to use as it appears in writing? I took a peak at the Liteflux manual and still don't fully understand the light. 

I like the idea of having a programable light but also like some simplicity as well.


----------



## whc (Aug 30, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I hate to sound like an idiot, but is this light as confusing to use as it appears in writing? I took a peak at the Liteflux manual and still don't fully understand the light.
> 
> I like the idea of having a programable light but also like some simplicity as well.


Have it the same way, read the manual without having one of these lights in my hand, and seems a little confusing (am sure it is easier when you have the flashlight in hand). But have been a little smarter about the UI, found a video on YouTube of LF2 operation which is the same as LF3/4/5 also, simplified it to me after seeing the video, here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kor7tVHj3zo

Allot of twisting is needed to program p1 and p2, will have a LF3 and LF5 in a few days, and will know for sure if it is good to use IRL. Think though it is very nice with a user programmable flashlight for this price, not just another Fenix rip-off, but really a completely new UI, with no buttons, just twist action, really looking forward to trying it out when mine arrives, will post back when that happens ...


----------



## regulator (Aug 30, 2007)

I really like this light (I have the LF-3). My first attempts at using the light were a bit frustrating but after you get the "hang" of how it operates, it is easy to do.

I guess that it would be accurate to say that: A bit Tricky to figure out. But easy to use once you figure it out. 

At least thats how it was for me. I thought the light did not work at first, but the trick is figuring out how to operate a proper "switch" from P1 to P2 and back (and to know how many switches you have made). Another thing that was not apparent was how to get back to standard mode if you just did 3 switches to the flash mode. If you turn the light on it will turn back on in flash mode. All you have to do is make 1 switch.

Cool light and well built.


----------



## mattblick (Aug 30, 2007)

regulator said:


> I really like this light (I have the LF-3). My first attempts at using the light were a bit frustrating but after you get the "hang" of how it operates, it is easy to do.
> 
> I guess that it would be accurate to say that: A bit Tricky to figure out. But easy to use once you figure it out.
> 
> ...



So have you changed the intensity and delay in the strobe modes yet? I checked out the video and PDF file tonight and think I can get a hang of everything but those strobe mode changes. Setting a long delay at very low intensity would be great for marker/locator functionality but the flow chart on that one looks involved..


----------



## Grubbster (Aug 31, 2007)

I just got my LF5 yesterday and wanted to post some initial impressions.

Beam quality is very similar to my Novatac EDC. Diffuse hotspot gradually fading to a bright spill. Just like I like it. Hard to believe that got that out of a smooth reflector. No artifacts.
Low is not quite as low as the EDC, but close. It is may be twice as bright, around .2 lumens with a 14500 battery. It may be about the same as the EDC with a NiMH.
The memory on the user adjustable mode is great! That was the perfect upgrade to this UI.
This light seems harder than my LF2 to change from P1 to P2. I believe this is because of the machining on the body. The LF5 has two machined grooves where the P1 level is instead of the one on the LF2. It will take some getting used to the different reference points.
The light design is very sensitive to a tap on the back end. Just setting it down in candle mode will make the light shut off. The great thing is because the switch is a twisty, it comes right back on at the same level. I may have to experiment with using some pieces of rubber hose around the tail spring like is used on the Novatac to try to decrease the sensitivity.
Beautiful machining and finish.
I really like the new diffuser. Much better than having to remove the head. The color filters are great too.
Now I really have my eye on the LF4. Looks like a nice compact pocket light. I don't have many CR2 lights and may have to add that one to my stable.


----------



## whc (Sep 3, 2007)

Just received my LF3/5 today, very impressed with them.

Fit and finish is excellent, above overage in this price range IMO.
The UI is just superb, did not find it hard to use at all, I just have to getting used to it.
The tint is what I would call cool white, a little too cool for my likings, maybe I will mod with a warm white LED .
I find no problem using both with one hand, but 2-hand operation is though best for SW switching.
The threads are very good and tight, the LF3 is actually tighter than the LF5.
Like the knurling on the tail of the LF5, very nice in actual use.
The beam of LF5 is floodyer then the beam on LF3, like both beams, but will though use the LF5 more I think.
A LOP or OP reflector would not be a bad thing, some small artefacts when looking at the beam on a white wall, “worst” on the LF3. But NOT a big deal at all, nothing compared to the IMO awful beam of the Cree XR-E (no dark ring), would just be nice to smoothen out the bam a bit.
Found when I put down the flashlight on its tail, it turn off for a little second, and then turn right back on.
What a nice bundle, lube for o-rings, light diffuser, colour filters, extra o-rings, and a nice gold coloured key ring. Not to forget a manual, and the nice gift box.

Overall I would say you get more than what you pay for, superb UI, overage build quality, nice and powerful beam of the Seoul SSC P4 (my favourite), not to mention the included accessory, can only recommend you get one of the LF series, very nice .

Some pictures .









From left: REX2.0, L1D-CE, LF5, LF3, 120P
























LF3




LF5




120P




VB-16 4th gen





Some beamshots, all on max/100% with AW protected cells.

Left: LF5, Right: LF3




Left: LF5, Right: LF3, 2-stops underexposed




Left: LF3, Right: 120P




Left: LF3, Right: 120P, 2-stops underexposed




Left: LF5, Right: 120P




Left: LF5, Right: 120P, 2-stops underexposed




Left: LF3, Right: VB-16 4th gen




Left: LF3, Right: VB-16 4th gen, 2-stops underexposed




Left: LF5, Right: VB-16 4th gen




Left: LF5, Right: VB-16 4th gen, 2-stops underexposed





Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

LiteFlux LF3:
1xRCR123A Li-ion on 100%: *6490* Lux
LiteFlux LF5:
1x14500 Li-ion on 100%: *4750* Lux

Novatac 120P:
1xRCR123A Li-ion on Max: *6270* Lux
VB-16 4th gen:
1x18650 Li-ion on 100%: *7910* Lux

Here is some Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

LiteFlux LF3:
1xRCR123A Li-ion on 100%: *1854* Lux
LiteFlux LF5:
1x14500 Li-ion on 100%: *1190* Lux

Novatac 120P:
1xRCR123A Li-ion on Max: *2190* Lux
VB-16 4th gen:
1x18650 Li-ion on 100%: *4590* Lux


----------



## jackcselab (Sep 3, 2007)

Strangely? LF5 and LF3 has the same circuit. So LF5 with 14500 Li-ion should be about the same overall output as LF3 with RCR123A. But your LF5's overall output is about 25% lower than your LF3.

I also has LF3 and LF5. Your LF3's lux reading at 1m is about the same as mine, but your LF5's lux reading is about 25% lower than mine.

SSC P4 U bin is range from 91 to 118.5. It seems you got a very good LF3 and a very poor LF5.


----------



## regulator (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks WHC for the pictures. I was interested in your comparison with the Novatac. The Novatac appears to be a fantastic light (I do not own one but have read much about it). Great features/build/operation. Unfortunately for me it would be a bit too wide for comfortable pocket carry. It is an excellent candidate for a small holster.

I am still amazed at the features and build quality of the Liteflux and the price. It is such a flexible light and one can adjust it to how they like to use the light which it great. The build quality is high and the switching mechanism appears to be very reliable and offer confidence - no flicker or rattle. Also, the twisty is nice in that it works opposite of a typical twisty by not crushing the battery. 

Flexible battery option with wide voltage range. Easily accesible LED for future upgrade or swaping LED for desired tint etc. Battery protection ..........wow. I would have to say the Liteflux is a best buy.

I would highly recommend this light to anyone interested.


----------



## whc (Sep 3, 2007)

jackcselab said:


> Strangely? LF5 and LF3 has the same circuit. So LF5 with 14500 Li-ion should be about the same overall output as LF3 with RCR123A. But your LF5's overall output is about 25% lower than your LF3.
> 
> I also has LF3 and LF5. Your LF3's lux reading at 1m is about the same as mine, but your LF5's lux reading is about 25% lower than mine.
> 
> SSC P4 U bin is range from 91 to 118.5. It seems you got a very good LF3 and a very poor LF5.


Yep kind of strange that LF3 is so much brighter than LF5, when both are running on 3.7v Li-Ion. Am beginning to suspect the reflector of my LF5 is not perfect, since it has a very yellow/orange glow when I look down at the reflector when the flashlight is on, compared to my LF3 which is very cool white.

Thinking that the smooth finish on the LF5 reflector is too thin, making the finish a bit “transparent”, and the brass or what ever the reflector is made of "shines throw". How are your LF5 reflector, does it also have a yellow/orange glow when you look at it with light on (or use another light to light on the reflector)?

Tried to take a picture of it, but not as good as IRL (hard to capture on film).

From left: LF5, LF3


----------



## whc (Sep 3, 2007)

regulator said:


> Thanks WHC for the pictures. I was interested in your comparison with the Novatac. The Novatac appears to be a fantastic light (I do not own one but have read much about it). Great features/build/operation. Unfortunately for me it would be a bit too wide for comfortable pocket carry. It is an excellent candidate for a small holster.
> 
> I am still amazed at the features and build quality of the Liteflux and the price. It is such a flexible light and one can adjust it to how they like to use the light which it great. The build quality is high and the switching mechanism appears to be very reliable and offer confidence - no flicker or rattle. Also, the twisty is nice in that it works opposite of a typical twisty by not crushing the battery.
> 
> ...


I agree, the LF series from LiteFlux is very well made, above Fenix in fit and finish, and the included accessory, not to speak of the superior UI compared to other in it's price range. Defiantly best buy, quality is very good.



Though a LOP or OP reflector would make them perfect IMO .


----------



## whc (Sep 3, 2007)

Just finished modding my LF3, could not resist since the tint of the LED was a bit too cool for my taste, and had one warm white USV0H lying in my drawer. Man what an easy mod, no epoxy is holding the LED, just thermal compound (looks like Artic Silver), and just cleaned using ArtiClean, then I epoxied the LED on with Artic Silver Thermal Adhesive, now the LED will stay on .

Man what a nice tint, am addicted to the warm white tint, ever since I got my 120P I have modded about every SSP P4 flashlight with the USV0H bin from PhotonFanatic, very close to the same tint as the 120P. The LF5 loos kind of blue/greenish compared now.


----------



## whc (Sep 3, 2007)

WOW now I get *6660* Lux overall output with my new modded LF3, very nice .

Tried the stock LED from the LF3 in my LF5, and appears that the LED was the problem, now getting *5600* Lux, not quite the same when the LED was in the LF3, but still about *1000* Lux more overall output.

Simply love these lights, already memorized most of the manual, enabled the battery protection without the manual from disabled to enabled, once you get the hang of the SW switches, it is not a big deal. Still though find that in the dark I will stick with simple SW1 SW2 (p1, p2, user programmable), still requires some light to do some of the more "advanced" SW.


----------



## Nake (Sep 3, 2007)

I was thinking weak LED when I read you're earlier post about the yellow/orange color. Glad you got it corrected. :thumbsup:


----------



## regulator (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice WHC. I also have been contemplating replacing the LED in my LF-3 since it looks so easy and I also have one from Photonfanatic that I love the tint on (pure white). The one in the LF-3 looks about like yours in tint - not bad but if you can put in one that has the tint you like - why not?

I think the LED's from Photonfanatic must be a bit more premium than what a typical light ships with. I had a Peak Pacific with a stock Seoul LED supplied as is and one with a LED that I supplied to them for install. The Pacific with the LED from Photonfanatic (SWO tint) was much brighter than the one that Peak supplied.

The LED's from Photonfanatic are listed with a lower voltage so they may be more efficient. Too bad I have no thermal adhesive handy. I need to order some. You just convinced me to do the swap.


----------



## whc (Sep 3, 2007)

Nake said:


> I was thinking weak LED when I read you're earlier post about the yellow/orange color. Glad you got it corrected. :thumbsup:


Yep it is better with the "new" LED, but still missing about *1000* Lux, compared to when the LED was in the LF3 . But it is going the right way .


----------



## whc (Sep 3, 2007)

regulator said:


> Nice WHC. I also have been contemplating replacing the LED in my LF-3 since it looks so easy and I also have one from Photonfanatic that I love the tint on (pure white). The one in the LF-3 looks about like yours in tint - not bad but if you can put in one that has the tint you like - why not?
> 
> I think the LED's from Photonfanatic must be a bit more premium than what a typical light ships with. I had a Peak Pacific with a stock Seoul LED supplied as is and one with a LED that I supplied to them for install. The Pacific with the LED from Photonfanatic (SWO tint) was much brighter than the one that Peak supplied.
> 
> The LED's from Photonfanatic are listed with a lower voltage so they may be more efficient. Too bad I have no thermal adhesive handy. I need to order some. You just convinced me to do the swap.


Good luck with your mod, it is well worth the effort to change the LED to the tint you like. Yep agreed, all my modded flashlight with LEDs from Photonfanatic have increased there output quite a bit (also LEDs that should be of better/higher bins), it is well worth paying a bit extra for quality (not even that much more compared to cheap LEDs on DealExtreme and so on).

You actually don't need thermal adhesive, just some thermal compound is enough, only if you want to be absolutely sure that the LED is securely mounted to the heat sink that adhesive (or any other epoxy) is required. Modded my LF5 with just compound, works great (have tested with 2 full runs with AW protected Li-Ion on 100%, the flashlight gets hot, but the LED still keeps its tint/output) .


----------



## mikeyx (Sep 3, 2007)

I have the same problem with my LF5. The LED has a distinctly yellow tint and a very weak beam, even with a 14500 at maximum brightness. I am going to return mine to Khoo.

Mike


----------



## Paul6ppca (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone posted the lumen output of LF3 OR LF5 on regular and lion batteries?
I cant find the numbers anywhere.How will it compare to a Fenix rebel???


----------



## regulator (Sep 7, 2007)

There are some numbers posted at the beginning of this thread but I personally think it would be hard to make definate comparisons without a large sample of tests.

Case in point: I received a Fenix P3D and the beam was kinda sickly looking compared to some of my other lights and did not impress me at all. I ended up returning it and received one hand picked by Dave and it is a totally different light (note: it was before the Q2 availability). It is not a special Q2 version but it is SO bright and WHITE that it is bar far one of my brightest lights. I know I got lucky and it would not suprise me if it in fact outperforns a most of the Q2's out there. It is a scorcher and can run a LONG time with impressive output on medium mode.

I think that you can make a pretty good evaluation of how well a light performs by looking at a couple of different reviews. But the lottery with LED's is still out there. I put a PhotonFanatic Seoul LED (cool white version) in my Liteflus LF-3 and I love the color and brightness. It was very good before - but is great now.

Thats another cool thing about the Liteflux series, you can upgrade very easily.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 7, 2007)

I've just updated my multi-stage 1AA comparison review thread to include the LF5.

As you'll see, my runtime numbers match NetKidz extremely well. But by graphing them with the other lights, you can directly compare and see how the LF5 stacks up against the competition in terms of output and runtime (short answer is very well on NiMH and 14500, but rather poorly on alkaline).

I've also posted a comparison to my LF1 modded with a SSC USVOH. 

Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## lupy (Nov 27, 2007)

This is a question for those of you who have a f5 and a f3 or F4. Are the heads interchangable? More to the point, does the F3-F4 have the same electronics as the F5. 

I made my own smaller rear for my F2, and would be interested in a F3 to make a AA form factor rear for that head. 

I asume that the dot will not line up, which is no big deal as I don't use it anyway.


----------



## etc (Dec 17, 2007)

Let me clarify - with the LF4, the CR2 cell version, you only get 16 minutes on high mode with RCR2?

How about regular CR2 cells?

I was originally looking for a compact CR2 lite, but CR2 appears to have no advantages over AA (NiMH or Lithium) only disadvantages.


----------

